# Headlight opinions.



## 2005AltimaSer (Mar 10, 2014)

alright guys i have a SMOKE GRAY 2005 Altima Se-R, the headlights are in rough shape so i'm looking for some good ones. if anyone could help me out i'll surely look into them.. 

2005 Nissan Altima Custom Headlights at CARiD.com

i was thinking one of the top 2.. but need opinions..


----------



## dcalleja777 (May 15, 2014)

you can save your originals by wet sanding them, there is numerous kits out there for this i believe the 1 i used is klear lense? But basically get yourself some sandpaper rated for wet sanding start with a bit of a coarse piece if they are in bad shape something like 800 or 1000 grit. Sand the crap out the lense making sure to keep it wet. Then gradually work your way up in to a finer grit 1200 then recommend finishing with at least a 1500 or higher grit so there is nice smooth finish. The kit will have a clear coat. you can go to any automotive store (pep boys, autozone even home depot and buy can of automotive clear coat. put like 3 coats of clear on it and itll look brand new. total cost under 50 bucks


----------



## dcalleja777 (May 15, 2014)

if your set on the 2 you posted the smoke is what i would go with


----------



## Diode Dynamics (Apr 9, 2014)

I'd get a quality set of DEPO OEM style replacements if you can't fix the lens IMO

Nick C.


----------

